# Oh les boules ....



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

en complément de la news de macgé




> Des pommes au Salon de l&#8217;agriculture [Lun 09:43 - CL]
> Au salon de l&#8217;agriculture, les visiteurs ont pu apercevoir tout au fond du Hall 1 deux écrans Apple 30&#8217;, une batterie de Macintosh et une boîte d&#8217;Aperture. Yann Arthus Bertrand, en collaboration avec Captures 15, présente son exposition «Bestiaux : Un patrimoine français» et profite de l&#8217;occasion pour faire une démonstration technologique à savoir la prise de photos d&#8217;animaux sur le salon en numérique et en wifi.


:love:   y a pas a dire sacrés bestiaux (l'animal, pas les boules ..  )


----------



## Patamach (27 Février 2006)

Triste de savoir tous ces animaux,
Enfermés dans un salon.


----------



## elKBron (27 Février 2006)

Triste de savoir tous ces humains
Enfermés dans des bureaux


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> :love:   y a pas a dire sacrés bestiaux (l'animal, pas les boules ..  )


 Tu parles du boeuf, ou celle qui est à coté


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Ah?
Encore un fil fait pour durer... 

A moins qu'on en fasse un "fil des bestiaux", avec tout plein de ch'tites photos de ch'tites bêtes?

... :mouais:

Nan j'ai rien dit en fait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah?
> Encore un fil fait pour durer...
> 
> A moins qu'on en fasse un "fil des bestiaux", avec tout plein de ch'tites photos de ch'tites bêtes?



Bestiaux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bestiaux...


AH AH! Je t'y prends!
On ne parle que de ce qu'on connait bien il parait...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

C'est paas toi qui disait de pas draguer les ajacciennes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

a la place de la fermière, je me sentirai IMPUISSANT ...


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> a la place de la fermière, je me sentirai IMPUISSANT ...



Faut pas ... 
Il est mort aujourd'hui d'une crise cardiaque :rose: 
Qui s'occupe d'allumer le barbecue :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> AH AH! Je t'y prends!
> On ne parle que de ce qu'on connait bien il parait...






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est paas toi qui disait de pas draguer les ajacciennes ?



Vous m'en faites une belle paire!!!


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2006)

Les hommes racontent des blagues de Hamster entourés de Chattertons pour ne pas les faire exploser, les taureaux eux doivent faire les mêmes blagues mais avec des femmes* à vu la photo 






* Ou des hommes, ça doit encore être plus amusant tiens


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'en faites une belle paire!!!


Ah!... Très bel effort de PATOCH' pour rester dans le sujet!  

Bon, sinon, faut arreter de déconner les mecs, là.
Ya un sujet sérieux à traiter quand même.

Alors voilà :
"Oh oui, il est très très beau ce taureau, et puis il a des cojones vraiment très volumineuses. Tout ça est formidable".

J'ai bon, on peut fermer?


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2006)

J'aime beaucoup ce magnifique salers.


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah?
> Encore un fil fait pour durer...



Cela me semble très bien parti, en effet...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ya un sujet sérieux à traiter quand même.
> J'ai bon, on peut fermer?




Licence IV


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Petit rappel de la charte :

*Contenu des messages*
Tout contributeur demeure propriétaire de son message et des droits de propriété intellectuelle qui y sont attachés. Les propos tenus sur ce forum, visibles publiquement, sont néanmoins publiés sous votre propre responsabilité.
Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit dauteur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

> Posté par bobbynountchak
> Ya un sujet sérieux à traiter quand même.
> J'ai bon, on peut fermer?





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel de la charte :
> 
> *Contenu des messages*
> Tout contributeur demeure propriétaire de son message et des droits de propriété intellectuelle qui y sont attachés. Les propos tenus sur ce forum, visibles publiquement, sont néanmoins publiés sous votre propre responsabilité.
> Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur et au respect des personnes, notamment en matière de droit d&#8217;auteur.



vinzou .. des reactions politiques dès que l'on aborde le sujet de l'agriculture ... :rose: 

:love: 

mais j'irai pas jusqu'a dire que je tiens a exercer un droit d'auteur sur ce post ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais j'irai pas jusqu'a dire que je tiens a exercer un droit d'auteur sur ce post ..



Le politique n'a rien à voir dans l'histoire. C'est plutôt du ressort de jurisprudence dont il s'agit ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le politique n'a rien à voir dans l'histoire. C'est plutôt du ressort de jurisprudence dont il s'agit ici.


Question idiote : 
Ne faudrait-t-il pas supprimer les photos concernées?

Deuxième question idiote : 
Mais alors le fil "et avec google", ne serait il pas totalement hors-la-loi?

(edit : c'est pas de l'humour ou quoi, hein, ce sont deux questions sérieuses).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote :
> Ne faudrait-t-il pas supprimer les photos concernées?
> 
> Deuxième question idiote :
> ...



Désolé Bobby, mais l'équipe de modération du bar est déjà complète


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Justement, c'est toujours la même question qui se pose aux modérateurs : jusqu'où peut-on laisser tirer l'élastique. 

La réponse est toujours le résultat d'une discussion "entre nous". C'est pour cette raison que vous pouvez raler, envoyer des MP d'insultes, hurler au scandale : c'est (sauf urgence) une décision collégiale et celui qui ferme est le "clic armé" des autres. Dire que untel est plus "dur" en modération que d'autres est donc une erreur grossière : il est simplement plus disponible et a le temps de s'en occuper a un instant précis.

Fermer un sujet ou bannir un membre n'a jamais été directement lié à une érection joyeuse et efficace, contrairement a ce qu'en pensent certains.


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

He bien on est mal barré ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dire que untel est plus "dur" en modération que d'autres est donc une erreur grossière : il est simplement plus disponible et a le temps de s'en occuper a un instant précis.



On mesure ici tout le poids de l'expression : c'est la faute à pas de chance. :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Soyons clair : il n'est pas ici question de discuter de la modération, qui est acceptée dès lors que vous vous inscrivez gratuitement. 
Ou alors, pas ici. il y a des tas d'autres canaux pour cela, si vous vous sentez en situation d'injustice (certains ont pu constater que nous étions ouverts à des arguments posés et intelligents).

Bon, qu'allez-vous pouvoir faire de ce sujet ? Qui se lance pour étonner ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Victime de la mode


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

L'image d'origine de ce post ne laissait aucunement augurer une telle discussion


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Victime de la mode


Oui ? Tu peux developper ?



			
				PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> L'image d'origine de ce post ne laissait aucunement augurer une telle discussion


C'est mal connaitre les habitués du bar !


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

Bah on est pas au bar pour rien


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Non, je disais ça pour rigoler, sans a priori ni problématique, juste parce que ça me faisait rire.


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qu'allez-vous pouvoir faire de ce sujet ? Qui se lance pour étonner* ?



Sans parler du plan talent vous trouvez pas que YAB est un peu too much ?
Il est photographe ou communicant ??? 
Il fait de la photo pour faire du blé ou fait du blé grâce à ses photos ??

* pt'être pas quand même non plus ...​


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bah on est pas au bar pour rien



Voilà un post intelligent ! Pour vous, le bar, c'est quoi ? Juste un endroit ou on peut dire n'importe quoi, avec de préférence les mots "*******s" et "poils", voire "genoux" ?


----------



## Amok (27 Février 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler du plan talent vous trouvez pas que YAB est un peu too much ?
> Il est photographe ou communicant ???
> Il fait de la photo pour faire du blé ou fait du blé grâce à ses photos ??



A déplacer dans "photo" ?


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un post intelligent ! Pour vous, le bar, c'est quoi ? Juste un endroit ou on peut dire n'importe quoi, avec de préférence les mots "*******s" et "poils", voire "genoux" ?


Pour moi le bar, c'est endroit qui réuni aussi bien des gens qui discutent intelligemment que des gens bourrées (ou pas) qui partent en délire sur des histoires de cul plein de poils et de lapins roses qui aiment manger des taureaux en regardant un animateur ouvrir des boites en carton à la télé par exemple...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un post intelligent ! Pour vous, le bar, c'est quoi ? Juste un endroit ou on peut dire n'importe quoi, avec de préférence les mots "*******s" et "poils", voire "genoux" ?



Mince, un peu oui (enfin, surtout genoux, pour ma part)...
Mais c'est aussi un endroit d'échange et c'est le plus important, et tant pis si ça gratte un peu sous les coutures, on mettra de la crême


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

Revenons donc à nos bovins, ovins, cochonailles et autres "sacrés bestiaux" avec ou sans hormones  Et dire qu'on a refusé sa carte de séjour au gallinacé le plus célébre de France !


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mince, un peu oui (enfin, surtout genoux, pour ma part)...
> Mais c'est aussi un endroit d'échange et c'est le plus important, et tant pis si ça gratte un peu sous les coutures, on mettra de la crême


Pas mal cette expression :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un post intelligent ! Pour vous, le bar, c'est quoi ? Juste un endroit ou on peut dire n'importe quoi, avec de préférence les mots "*******s" et "poils", voire "genoux" ?


Je dirai, très platement, que tout dépend des sujets, et de l'humeur...
Personnellement, je préfère essayer de partager (même si, sur un forum, c'est un bien grand mot) des images, des liens intéressants, ou livrer aux autres des reflexions personnelles, histoire de voir les réactions ou d'apprendre des choses. Bref, avoir le point de vue des autres...

Après, pour dire des grosses conneries, je suis pas le dernier non plus.  (pas taper)

Le coté délicat du bar, à mon sens, c'est : réussir à déconner sans pourrir totalement un fil, et réussir à être constructif sans enchainer les posts illisibles surchargés.
Je crois que c'est ce petit jeu du "je déconne sans en faire trop, j'essaye d'être à propos sans être chiant" qui me séduit le plus au bar, pour ma part.

Voilà, c'était le rebondissement un peu plan-plan du Bobby, merci.


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Bhein moi j'aime bien celle la 






Par contre, j'ai une autorisation écrite de l'auteur de la photo ...  ... :hein:  ... heu ... si si


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Tiens voila ce qu'on trouve sur google images quand on tape "boeuf" ...






Trouvez le rapport


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Tiens au fait, j'ai contacté Yann ... et voila ce qu'il en pense !!!


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voila ce qu'on trouve sur google images quand on tape "boeuf" ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Allez un peu d'amour ...







Car Yann il nous aime bien au fond ... la preuve ...


----------



## guytantakul (27 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf


Nan, c'est vache II ! (mais avec la pressurisation, on n'entend pas très bien)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait, j'ai contacté Yann ... et voila ce qu'il en pense !!!



Il y a déjà un sujet "et avec google".


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a déjà un sujet "et avec google".



Oui Finn ... c'etait juste une petite plaisanterie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2006)

Pour les amis des bovidés (je n'ai pas dit "beaux vidés", attention !  ), ce site sympa.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

N'empêche qu'à part sous-entendre que passer du côté obscur pourrait m'intéresser (Oah l'aut'hé!   ) personne n'a répondu à ma question.  
Alors que moi je réponds aux questions des autres! C'est une honte!


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

comment veux tu que l'on te prenne au sérieux avec  un avatar comme le tien ?


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

Bon allez, repetes la question ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

rahhh les bestiaux ... comprenez ce que vous voulez ..


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> rahhh les bestiaux ... comprenez ce que vous voulez ..



Et si on ne comprend rien?
Pourquoi tu remets la photo du début? 
Pour que les feignasses qui découvrent le fil à partir de la dernière page puissent resituer le contexte sans peine, ou pour exprimer à mots couverts un désir diffus de continuer un fil "spécial bestiaux"?

Je ne fais pas de mauvais esprit, je voudrais juste comprendre le but du jeu (s'il y en a un).


----------



## silvio (27 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vinzou .. des reactions politiques dès que l'on aborde le sujet de l'agriculture ... :rose:
> 
> :love:
> 
> mais j'irai pas jusqu'a dire que je tiens a exercer un droit d'auteur sur ce post ..


Mince : première fois que je me fais sproutcher un post
 
Je pensais pas avoir dépassé les limites :rateau:
J'ai vu pire ...
Mais je discute pas.
 
Bon en tout cas, c'était pas de la politique ...
Si Hollande ou Besancenot fréquentaient le salon avec Madame ...
Mais c'est pas le cas ...
Nos hommes (et femmes) politiques sont avant tout des personnes publiques. Ils s'exposent, on peut en rire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

> Tu parles du *boeuf*, ou celle qui est à coté



Désolé mais ce n'est justement pas un boeuf... c'est un taureau, car un boeuf, lui n'en a pas de "boules". La castration est souvent utilisée en élevage car elle permet une augmentation de la masse corporelle (production de viande accrue), et, accessoirement, un caractère plus calme de la bête. Ainsi on peut constituer un attelage de boeufs mais pas de taureaux. 
Ainsi le cochon castré devient le porc et non-castré, sélectionné pour ses qualités de reproducteur, il se nomme un "verrat". De même le "chapon " est un coq castré.

Dans le travail de Yann Artus-Bertrand, ce que je vois c'est l'éloge ("militant" par l'éloquence des images) d'un patrimoine génétique diversifié, issu d'un lent travail de sélection des espèces selon les régions (biodiversité). Or l'uniformisation des élevages par le productivisme a largement appauvri cette richesse en trois décennies, même si des éleveurs se battent encore pour conserver les races régionales. Mais on aimerait les voir aussi plus souvent dans nos champs et nos alpages, ces superbes bêtes, qu'au Salon de l'Agri. La fameuse race Prim'Holstein (dite "hollandaise") domine encore largement dans les cheptels. ll y a peut-être des notes d'espoir cependant : il me semble voir un retour important de la race normande... en Normandie. J'ai été aussi surpris de revoir la Maine-Anjou en Sarthe et en Mayenne. Quand j'étais gamin, il n'y en avait que pour la "hollandaise"chez les éleveurs.
Le problème de l'uniformisation globale se pose dans toute l'agriculture, tant en productions végétales qu'animales. Le cas du vin a été montré par le film documentaire "Mondovino". Un espèce de vin mondial "standard" aurait tendance a s'imposer, niant la notion essentielle de terroir au profit d'un produit basé sur le Merlot et le Cabernet-Sauvignon où on fait faire trempette à des copeaux de chêne.

(Tentative "sérieuse" pour relancer ce fil. Mais la question agricole est forcément, forcément, politique. C'est aux modos de voir).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Moralité de ce fil indispensable : les blonds d'Aquitaine, ils sont vraiment bien montés.


----------



## PommeQ (27 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais ce n'est justement pas un boeuf... c'est un taureau, car un boeuf, lui n'en a pas de "boules". La castration est souvent utilisée en élevage car elle permet une augmentation de la masse corporelle (production de viande accrue), et, accessoirement, un caractère plus calme de la bête. Ainsi on peut constituer un attelage de boeufs mais pas de taureaux.
> Ainsi le cochon castré devient le porc et non-castré, sélectionné pour ses qualités de reproducteur, il se nomme un "verrat". De même le "chapon " est un coq castré.
> 
> Dans le travail de Yann Artus-Bertrand, ce que je vois c'est l'éloge ("militant" par l'éloquence des images) d'un patrimoine génétique diversifié, issu d'un lent travail de sélection des espèces selon les régions (biodiversité). Or l'uniformisation des élevages par le productivisme a largement appauvri cette richesse en trois décennies, même si des éleveurs se battent encore pour conserver les races régionales. Mais on aimerait les voir aussi plus souvent dans nos champs et nos alpages, ces superbes bêtes, qu'au Salon de l'Agri. La fameuse race Prim'Holstein (dite "hollandaise") domine encore largement dans les cheptels. ll y a peut-être des notes d'espoir cependant : il me semble voir un retour important de la race normande... en Normandie. J'ai été aussi surpris de revoir la Maine-Anjou en Sarthe et en Mayenne. Quand j'étais gamin, il n'y en avait que pour la "hollandaise"chez les éleveurs.
> ...



Belle relance ...  (au premier degré)


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> De même le "chapon " est un coq castré.



Un point positif : depuis qu'ils éternuent mais il n'est plus nécessaire d'en arriver à de telles extrêmités :sick:


----------



## naas (27 Février 2006)

question





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...Je ne fais pas de mauvais esprit, je voudrais juste comprendre le but du jeu.... (s'il y en a un).




réponse :bebe:  


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> .... (s'il y en a un).




ceci dit belle bête


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Merci à PommeQ et Amok pour leurs encouragements. Un fil sur l'agriculture ? Marrant de parler de cette question qui me passionne sur MacGé. Alors pourquoi pas ?  Essayons...
Alors je continue sur ma lancée. 

La question agricole est plus que jamais fondamentale. Ce n'est pas une histoire de "pedzouilles" et de "heu là Marie". Car l'agriculture, depuis que l'homme l'a inventée au Néolithique, concerne la satisfaction d'un besoin fondamental : s'alimenter. *Dis mois ce que tu manges et je dirai qui tu es*. Ce que nous mangeons, comment nous le mangeons et l'avons produit, nous constitue, au propre comme au figuré. Le mode de production agricole d'un pays, je pense que çà peut définir son rapport à la Nature et son rapport au Monde. Depuis la fin des années 50, l'agriculture des pays occidentaux est devenue une agriculture industrielle (notre société étant industrielle). Pourtant l'on s'aperçoit aujourd'hui des limites d'un tel modèle productif : uniformisation, appauvrissement de la biodiversité, des sols, pollutions rémanentes etc. Une révolution silencieuse que peu évoquent s'est faite en agriculture : elle a perdu des millions d'emplois au profit d'une concentration toujours plus importante des exploitations, mécanisées, high-tech. 
Ce qui se trame dans les cartons de certaines multinationales de l'agroalimentaire a nettement plus d'importance pour nos vies et celles des générations futures que le prochain Keynote de Steve Jobs !

Mais à vous maintenant : c'est quoi pour vous un "paysan" ? Quelle est votre perception de l'agriculture ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Mais à vous maintenant : c'est quoi pour vous un "paysan" ? Quelle est votre perception de l'agriculture ?



Uniformisation, appauvrissement de la biodiversité, des sols, pollutions rémanentes etc. Tu l'as dis toi-même mais aussi contribution à l'asséchement des nappes phréatiques pour cause d'arrosage intensif de cultures qui ne sont pas adaptées aux sols, au climat... À côté de ça impossibilité croissante pour ces exploitations de s'auto-gérer et recours quasi systèmatique à l'aide de l'État ou de l'Union Européenne en cas de problème... Pareil pour les bergers face à l'impossibilité de se défendre contre les attaques des loups revenus peupler les Alpes...  Évidemment, il y a aussi les "rebelles" qui font de la résistance avec leurs cucurbitacés de collection, les poules de luxe hors du commun et leurs oeufs bio... Évidemment aussi, lorsque leurs champs ou leurs animaux sont contaminés, ils ne sont plus eux non plus dans les normes... Pression des industries agroalimentaires énorme donc, mais ce n'est pas nouveau. À côté de ça, un salon de l'agriculture pour faire croire que tous les paysans aiment leurs bêtes alors que certains les mutilent pour plaire aux industries agroalimentaires précitées donc aux consommateurs, à vous, à moi, à nous quoi... C'était un post façon José Bové, merci de votre attention et excellente nuit


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

Comme un soir où tout est fermé


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

L'agriculture, c'est des paysans qui bossent comme des cons, avec un salaire de misère, jamais de vacances et paradoxalement aucune culture (vécu    )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

un paysan a ses propres terres alors q'un agriculteur non ...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Février 2006)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paysan#Situation_actuelle

Tu confons fermier et proprietaire terrien.
Le fermier paye un loyer (un fermage) tous les ans pour exploiter la terre 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermier


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paysan#Situation_actuelle
> 
> Tu confons fermier et proprietaire terrien.
> Le fermier paye un loyer (un fermage) tous les ans pour exploiter la terre
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermier



mea culpa, je viens de me réveiller .. :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

Aucune excuse j'ai déjà transmis ton IP à mes cousins.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Février 2006)

tes cousins corses ou basques?


----------



## naas (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> un paysan a ses propres terres alors q'un agriculteur non ...


Parle en a un paysan tu vas voir la réaction :mouais: :bebe:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Parle en a un paysan tu vas voir la réaction :mouais: :bebe:


on fait une boulettes sur les agriculteurs sur un foum de macuser .. et pof .. et la solidarité alors .. un modo aurait pu effacer le post incriminant plutot ..  

 :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Février 2006)

Tu peux editer ton post...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux editer ton post...



j'assume ma bétise au réveil :rose:


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2006)

N'empêche, après visite du site, je constate que ce fil aurais plus ça place (au départ) dans la catégorie Photo car je trouve que compte tenu du sujet peu facile les photos donnent une dimension exceptionnel a ces animaux. Comme quoi, être photographe n'est pas donné a tout le monde et Yann Arthus Bertrand il est vraiment bon. Chapeau a l'artiste.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paysan#Situation_actuelle
> 
> Tu confons fermier et proprietaire terrien.
> Le fermier paye un loyer (un fermage) tous les ans pour exploiter la terre
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermier



Tout à fait. Le mot "fermier" ne désigne qu'un statut de locataire qui d'ailleurs ne s'applique pas qu'au monde agricole. Quand une collectivité locale loue un équipement à une entreprise privée chargée de l'exploiter, on parle de "contrat d'affermage". 
Le fermage est le loyer (généralement versé annuellement) qui est versé au propriétaire terrien par l'exploitant. En France, le fermage est fortement présent au Nord de la Loire où 50 à 70 % des exploitations sont locataires de leurs terres. En revanche, les exploitants du Sud sont beaucoup plus souvent propriétaires de leurs terres. Il existait également le principe de la "métaierie", très répandu dans l'Ouest, où le locataire louait terres et bâtiments et versait la "métaye", soit la moitié, de la production au propriétaire. La rente fermière était importante dans la France rurale de jadis. Le statut du fermage a été réformé en profondeur par le finistérien Tanguy Prigent, résistant et syndicaliste paysan socialiste, ministre de l'Agriculture à la Libération. Aujourd'hui, le revenu de la terre ne rapporte plus grand chose.


----------



## Nobody (3 Mars 2006)

Personnellement, j'aime bien ces deux-ci. Un peu par nostalgie toutes les deux même si la nostalgie ne s'exerce pas au même endroit pour chacune!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

J'aime bien ces races bovines là :

RACE ABONDANCE (Savoie) dite "vache à lunettes" et dont le lait produit le délicieux fromage du même nom :






La MAINE-ANJOU, dite "Rouge des Prés" (magnifique robe acajou) :






Et une race du Nord nommée "BLEUE DU NORD"côté français et "Blanc-Bleu" en Belgique :


----------



## guytantakul (4 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'aime bien ces deux-ci. Un peu par nostalgie toutes les deux même si la nostalgie ne s'exerce pas au même endroit pour chacune!


Bah, mais de chaque bout du tube digestif pour moi, en tout cas


----------

